# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Poss Rumours / Spoilers

## Em

Justin and Becca

Becca goes to court and Justin turns up late, shortly after Nicole comes and gives evidence. As the judge delivers the verdict Becca gives birth to a baby boy. Becca is found GUILTY in court


Mercedes and Russ

Mercedes becomes pregnant, Russ is not sure whether it is his baby or not because he thinks because he only has one testicle he cannot get Mercedes pregnant. Is it his..or is it not we do not know!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Does anyone know if Becca is leaving?

----------


## di marco

> Does anyone know if Becca is leaving?


dunn, but if she goes to prison she cant really be in it much?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> dunn, but if she goes to prison she cant really be in it much?


I reckon if she's not leaving then it might show her in prison for a while (as other soaps have done this) and then have her appeal and be released maybe? Or for Justin to end up telling the truth? Who knows..

----------


## tammyy2j

> Does anyone know if Becca is leaving?


I hope she is i can't stand her. 

So if Mercy's baby isn't Russ whose is it? There are rumours that a McQueen sister will sleep with her sibling's boyfriend over Christmas so it must by Tony, Dom or OB or maybe Craig if him and JP get together.

----------


## Katy

if Becca goes daown then Ali bastian can go on holiday, actors that can act will get some screen time and before we can say, I hate becca shell be back on our screens. Thats my theory.

----------

